# Swollen vent



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

I noticed a few days ago my female budjies vent is more pink than usual but today i noticed it had swollen quite a bit...she has been exhibiting nesting behaviour from 2 to 3 weeks ...also a point to notice is she already laid eggs in November and 2 eggs hatched on Dec 28 .both girls are good and heathy but I removed the nest box when the babies came out of the nestbox which is roughly last week of december.i saw Her mating with her partner once 3 days ago ..but I read somewhere if the nestbox is not available females mate but do not lay eggs.i made sure not to provide one.
I live in a place where there aren't any avian vets ...but I took her to a general veterinary doctor...he didn't think she had any egg binding and gave an infection medication...but m not sure plz help and provide some home remedies 🥺I love her ...don't want to loose her.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the vent area, what you think is pink and swollen might actually be a prolapse and if it is that is a very serious issue.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers*

*Not only should you not provide a nest box, you don't want anything in the cage which could possible be used as a nesting site.
Her daylight hours need to be limited to no more than 8 hours a day if she is in condition again.

Cody is correct about the possibility of a prolapse. Please post a picture.*
*How to upload images to posts*

*Prolapsed cloaca in Birds

Dystocia in Birds*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Bazila said:


> I noticed a few days ago my female budjies vent is more pink than usual but today i noticed it had swollen quite a bit...she has been exhibiting nesting behaviour from 2 to 3 weeks ...also a point to notice is she already laid eggs in November and 2 eggs hatched on Dec 28 .both girls are good and heathy but I removed the nest box when the babies came out of the nestbox which is roughly last week of december.i saw Her mating with her partner once 3 days ago ..but I read somewhere if the nestbox is not available females mate but do not lay eggs.i made sure not to provide one.
> I live in a place where there aren't any avian vets ...but I took her to a general veterinary doctor...he didn't think she had any egg binding and gave an infection medication...but m not sure plz help and provide some home remedies 🥺I love her ...don't want to loose her.


How far away is the nearest avian vet from you? Is it a matter of there are none in your town/city, or that you'd have to travel an hour or more to see one? My avian vet is about an hour away. How were your budgies able to mate? Are they in the same cage or allowed out of cage time together? If your allowing the birds the opportunity to mate, a clutch of eggs to be layed and babies to hatch, you really need to be established with an avian vet! From what you've said, it sounds like you love your birds dearly and want to take great care of them. If your hen is egg bound or a prolapse has occurred your sweet baby needs to see a vet that knows how to deal with these issues as soon as possible. Best thoughts sent to you!


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> How far away is the nearest avian vet from you? Is it a matter of there are none in your town/city, or that you'd have to travel an hour or more to see one? My avian vet is about an hour away. How were your budgies able to mate? Are they in the same cage or allowed out of cage time together? If your allowing the birds the opportunity to mate, a clutch of eggs to be layed and babies to hatch, you really need to be established with an avian vet! From what you've said, it sounds like you love your birds dearly and want to take great care of them. If your hen is egg bound or a prolapse has occurred your sweet baby needs to see a vet that knows how to deal with these issues as soon as possible. Best thoughts sent to you!


It's a bad situation where I live ...budjies are very cheap and sold to make profit by the breeders...i hate it ...here people have pets especially birds but generally speaking good veternary doctors are rarely available like we are talking about 2 to 3 for the whole state and I don't think there is an avian vet at all.anyway I don't support this pet culture ...poor birds there quality of life isn't good here..anyways I found my female budjie in my garden like 5 months ago...i think she was hungry...i have her food ...I was about to release her again but then i researched budjies don't survive here outside in the cold...where I live it's hill station ..a tourist destination it's cold here...then i got her mate from the breeder just to give her company and my brother put in the box so that they can stay warm not for breeding purpose...then i researched a lot and m trying to do as best as I can to keep them warm and safe and give healthy food(cuttlefish bone ,vitamin supplements,greens,fruits,seeds)...I love all four of them...i spend most of my day with them...I love her and don't want her to suffer.i really love her.i hope she gets ..I vl upload a pic hope it helps to identify.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to remove the nest box immediately if you have not done so already.
A nest box is NOT going to provide necessary warmth and is only going to encourage breeding.

Look at the link I provided in my posts above. If you tried to upload a photo it did not work so you need to try it again
Additionally, I gave you a link regarding veterinary care in India. Where exactly in India are you?*


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Can you post a picture of the vent area, what you think is pink and swollen might actually be a prolapse and if it is that is a very serious issue.


































FaeryBee said:


> *You need to remove the nest box immediately if you have not done so already.
> A nest box is NOT going to provide necessary warmth and is only going to encourage breeding.
> 
> Look at the link I provided in my posts above. If you tried to upload a photo it did not work so you need to try it again
> Additionally, I gave you a link regarding veterinary care in India. Where exactly in India are you?*


I live in Jammu and kashmir























FaeryBee said:


> *You need to remove the nest box immediately if you have not done so already.
> A nest box is NOT going to provide necessary warmth and is only going to encourage breeding.
> 
> Look at the link I provided in my posts above. If you tried to upload a photo it did not work so you need to try it again
> Additionally, I gave you a link regarding veterinary care in India. Where exactly in India are you?*


The bigger poop is her and smaller ones her partners


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Hey Cody i posted her vent pictures plus the poop image...the bigger ones are her from last night.
This is what I am noticing in her from 2 to 3 days ... swollen vent...slight tail bobing ...slight shivering...and nesting behaviour...I removed the nestbox when the babies came out when they were like 3 and a half weeks old...which is 23th jan 2022...but from begining of Feb she just tries to get into places...darker places...so I removed all of the things inside their flying area that can potentially become a nest...then she started crawling on me getting inside my clothes and remains there .I don't know what to do how to help her...I am so upset...didn't sleep last night at all.


Her Cera is very dark brown and today also she is restlessly crawling all over me ...I don't know...here she is my beautiful baby.


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Hi Cody ..I was able to get a clear picture of her vent .
.plz tell me what the problem is


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know what the issue is beyond being in a hormonal state, however I can tell you that the cloaca is not prolapsed based on the pictures you posted. How many other birds are living with her? You need to take the steps outlined to try and calm her hormones please read the info in this link When We Don't Want Eggs!, also look here to see if you can locate an avian vet, I did a search for India and a list did come up but I don't know if any are near enough to you, just enter your country in this link and you will see the list. https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you look for an Avian Veterinarian?

I found this one in your area:
House no 390. Ward no 22. Shastri nagar, Near girls higher secondary school Jammu, Jammu and Kashmir 180001 

I strongly recommend you have your budgie examined by a professional.

You can contact on-line vets (if absolutely necessary) using the information below:*

*Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP*
*Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*
*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Bazila said:


> Hi Cody ..I was able to get a clear picture of her vent .
> .plz tell me what the problem is













Cody said:


> I don't know what the issue is beyond being in a hormonal state, however I can tell you that the cloaca is not prolapsed based on the pictures you posted. How many other birds are living with her? You need to take the steps outlined to try and calm her hormones please read the info in this link When We Don't Want Eggs!, also look here to see if you can locate an avian vet, I did a search for India and a list did come up but I don't know if any are near enough to you, just enter your country in this link and you will see the list. https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


I already saw the list..it's just there are many general vets only few of them are good and I already took her to one's of the good ones ...he said it's just an infection ...but there are no specialized avian vets her unfortunately.so it's not a prolapse and I don't think it's egg binding either...it doesn't feel like it...i just hope she gets well soon.thankyou...ur response made me calm down.


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Did you look for an Avian Veterinarian?
> 
> I found this one in your area:
> House no 390. Ward no 22. Shastri nagar, Near girls higher secondary school Jammu, Jammu and Kashmir 180001
> ...


With due respect sir...jammu is very far away from my home...I live in a valley(kashmir)...we can only get to jammu by plane or very dangerous mountain roads...i did my research already...i know there are no avian vets in the valley just the general ones...but still if u can search for one in Kashmir region of jammu and kashmir ...plz do...thankyou for ur time and effort and attention 🙏


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unfortunately, I have not been able to locate any in your region. 😢
Perhaps you should consider contacting on of the on-line Avian Vet services. 
I am sending love and healing energy for your little girl. 💜💜*


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Unfortunately, I have not been able to locate any in your region. 😢
> Perhaps you should consider contacting on of the on-line Avian Vet services.
> I am sending love and healing energy for your little girl. 💜💜*


Plz pray for her...hope she vl be ok..thankyou sir🙏🥺


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I'll light a candle for her 🕯. Thinking of what you have to go through to see an avian vet makes me so appreciative of the accessibility of medical care in my area 💞


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> I'll light a candle for her 🕯. Thinking of what you have to go through to see an avian vet makes me so appreciative of the accessibility of medical care in my area 💞


Thankyou🙏


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Ok guys ...new update I placed a nestbox in her cage yesterday in hopes that if she indeed is egg bound coz she is stressed out where she would lay it securely coz I did not keep any dark corners in their flying net area or the cages...this can give her some relief and she can feel secure and maybe lay the egg without having to deal with egg binding...ok so this night as I am typing this its snowing here and i got up in the middle of the night to check up on her and guess what she laid an egg🥺...but now I don't know what to do ...I don't want her to get weak caring for new chicks only after a month of the last clutch...how do i dispose off the eggs without stressing her out...after she completes laying the whole clutch.


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Hey plz I wanted to ask now that she has layed her ist egg...she vl lay more in coming days to complete the clutch..I wanted to ask if I should saperate kids((2 months old) in the same room with a net in between)from parents so that they can be more comfortable or is it not necessary coz the kids keep disturbing when the dad tries the feed the mom...what do I do plz respond....i really need ur help

Also last time when she laid an egg ...she started incubating it immediately but today she didnt sit on this new egg even once...what's the matter I don't understand.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Now that she laid the egg, you should dispose of it immediately. It has no life formed in it until it is incubated for several days. Additionally, remove the nest box as well, and rearrange her cage to try and discourage her from laying more eggs.

Other staff members will be able to advise further once they are online.


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

But I read from several sites that a female should be allowed to finish laying the whole clutch ...then dispose off the eggs...other problem of egg binding can happen.

I am getting really anxious ...should i remove this 1 egg or let her finish the whole clutch then dispose off the eggs...I don't want her to suffer again like she did before


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You should not have put the nest box back, please remove it now. A bird does not need a nest box to pass an egg, the box only makes her more broody. Throw the egg away, given her current condition it is very dangerous for her to get into another egg laying cycle. I would get another cage and separate her from the other birds, you need to follow the suggestions you have been given to stop the cycle. There is no set amount of eggs that she will lay, they form one at a time, it is not as if she had a bunch of eggs in her waiting to be laid, eggs are generally laid every other day if she is in an egg laying cycle and you need to stop the cycle by separating her from the others, reducing daylight hours etc. Egg binding occurs for several reasons, when the tissues and muscles become weak, when there is insufficient calcium in the diet, these things can contribute to it.


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Cody she gave the egg last night ...so ur suggestion is to remove the egg as well the box and cage ..but I have created a space in one room where they are able to fly and be free...I am afraid if I saperate her from her partner and children...vl she become depressed...I don't want to make her depressed...plus it's really cold here and i don't have another warm room where I can keep her...I am so confused...plz help

Should I put her in a different cage in another room alone coz when I put her in saperate cage in same room ..and she watches all the other birds fly...she gets very anxious and starts to move around the cage restlessly.

Plz respond 🙏 I vl be forever grateful


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

At least throw away the egg and get rid of the nest box. It would be best to have her in a separate cage, you can partially cover the cage to limit her view of the others. By allowing her access to the male it is stimulating her hormones, a female can lay an egg without mating so you have to try and bring her out of her hormonal phase.


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

Thankyou Cody🙏...I vl try to do that


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here is the advice you NEED to follow IF you want your budgies to be healthy and survive.

1. Remove the nest box from the cage immediately.
2. Dispose of the egg right away.
3. Separate the male from the female budgies. Put him in a different cage in a different room.
4. Limit the daylight the female budgies are getting to NO MORE THAN 8 HOURS PER DAY.
This means cover their cage top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front. Ensure you have a dim (low wattage) night light in the room to help prevent night frights.
5. Ensure you DO NOT put a nest box or anything that can be used as a nesting site in the females' cage for ANY reason.
6. IF the female lays another egg, dispose of it immediately. If she is going to lay, it will happen whether the nest box is on the cage or not. That had nothing to do with her passing the last egg.
7. Limit the amount of protein in her food until she comes out of condition
8. Rearrange everything in the female budgies' cage every other day.

Don't waste your time now wondering whether you can ever put the male back with the female or anything else at this point in time.
Deal with the current situation. What happens down the road will be dealt with at the appropriate time.

If you are unwilling to take the necessary steps to prevent your female from laying AND you leave the male in with her you are creating problems that you are not going to be able to handle.*


----------



## Bazila (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Here is the advice you NEED to follow IF you want your budgies to be healthy and survive.
> 
> 1. Remove the nest box from the cage immediately.
> 2. Dispose of the egg right away.
> ...


Thankyou for the advice.i vl follow this.


----------

